# BKU Vice President Of Punjab Shot Dead By Police Politician Mafia



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 16, 2010)

Bhartiya Kisan Union vice president of Punjab Sadhu Singh Takhtupura has been killed and a number of farmers have been injured by police politician mafia near Ajnala,Punjab today ie 16 February,2010 when they went there to prevent land grabbing by the Punjab police SHO who is already facing a case .

Some reports say the leader was killed by sharp edged weapons and not shot.

Details are awaited....


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 17, 2010)

Full Report on Farmers' demonstration is on the following page :

fullpage


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 17, 2010)

*SAD chairman Amritsar Planning Committee booked in murder case* 

Punjab Newsline Network 
Wednesday, 17 February 2010 
*By Jagmohan Singh*

_*AMRITSAR:*_ Senior Akal Leader and serving Chairman District Planning Committee Amritsar Vir Singh Lopoke besides three others booked under section 302 IPC for allegedly having involvement in the murder of BKU (Bhartiya Kissan union) Organizing Secretary for Punjab Sadhu Singh Takhtupura.

However, Takhtupura was brutally murdered yesterday with iron rods and swords in the border village Bhindian Saida in full public view. Nearly group of fifteen people had intercepted the jeep of Takhtupura who was moving with his friends village to village to motivate the people to assemble at Ajanla town for rally which was organized on February 21 against the atrocities of Punjab police.

Police on basis of doubt has booked four accused Vir Singh Lopokey who is also former MLA, SAD village Sorian headman Kulwinder Singh Kallu, Punjab police Sub Inspector Rashpal Singh Baba and Akali activist Sarabjit Singh Lodhigujar under section 302, 307,324,323,148,149 and 120B IPC for murdering Takhtupura and inflicting grievous injuries to four friends of Takhtupura.

Takhtupura had organized public rally on February 21 at Ajnala town in protest against the police Station Lopokey where one and ahlf month ago a youth died in police custody when Sub Inspector Rashpal Singh Baba was SHO in the same police station. 

Activists of BKU had alleged in the FIR that Sub Inspector Rashpal Singh Baba was instrumental in the murder of Takhtupura who was going to organize rally at Ajnala against Rashpal Singh Baba and police department.

Rashpal Singh Baba and Vir Singh Lopokey are close relative to each others. Earlier it was Lopoke who was trying hard for compromise between BKU and Rashpal to cancel rally which was organized at Ajnala on February 21, but compromise meeting was disbursed when Rashpal Singh Baba refused to apologize in full public view.

Meanwhile President Punjab BKU (Ugrah) Jogidner Singh said protests and agitation would remain continue unless Vir Singh Lopokey and all other accused were arrested. 

Whereas, SSP Amritsar Rural Gurmit Singh Chohan said that name figured in the FIR didn’t meat that all the alleged accused would be arrested, since names were including in the FIR on the basis of apprehension.

Adding further SSP said that if the name of Lopokey included on the basis of apprehension, it didn’t mean that he was the real accused or would be arrested. Now police conducting deep investigation to identify the real culprit behind the murder of Takhtupura and then whosoever was found involved in the murder would be arrested. He said investigation process would be completed with in a couple of day.


----------

